# Confronting PTSD among Syrian refugees relocated to my town.



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Once I realised that Canada was welcoming families of Syrian refugees, I volunteered to work with some of those suffering PTSD as a result of their various harrowing experiences. I knew my work would primarily with

women and children, thus avoiding any difficulties re any religious or cultural taboos around non related men treating women and female children. Also, I am small, less threatening to those who have been  physically or sexually abused. I have spent considerable

time socialising with the people who agreed to be my clients, before entering into any clinical aspect of our relationship. Still, my first day was difficult, dealing with the adult's painful rendering of some of the hell they 

had endured was challenging, but the children's stories broke my heart. I felt my professional detachment wavering, and dug deep in order to maintain my composure. I know I can do this, but I ask for prayers, 

positive energy, whatever anyone can spare, to help me be strong, loving, and calm, for these strong but damaged souls under my slightly battered wing. I am so grateful to live in a part of the world that, with all it's 

flaws, can offer  some safety and comfort to the displaced and oppressed innocents. Most touching moment came when a young woman kissed my hands because I was the first non family member who wept with her 

over the loss of three of her tiny children. I find the people I have met to be warm, expressive, accustomed to forming a relationship of trust before anything professional or clinical, inclined to affix dr. In front of my name (eek!)  and prone to assurances that they will be indebted to me for the rest of their lives for any help I give their loved ones.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

If anyone can help these poor people you're the one to do it. You seem to be a strong woman.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Philly, so kind of you to say so.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 24, 2016)

I have complete faith in your ability to help these people, but I'm still sending positive vibes.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Annie for the vote of confidence, I still need all the positivity I can get, so appreciate the good vibes.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2016)

May you be a channel of healing and peace for the bruised and broken refugees, Shali 
and may you find inner strength and peace you will need to continue down this difficult path.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you so much for your kindness Warri. The eloquence touched me also.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 24, 2016)

Shalimar..I wish you well on your journey helping those placed in your care..and may you and your charges both be enriched and helped by the process. :rose::rose:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Karen, I truly appreciate your kindness. It is true that often I receive far more from my clients than I could ever hope to give them. The strength and beauty of the human spirit never ceases to amaze me. It is so easy to forget this, amidst the pain and turmoil so prevalent in the world around us.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Karen, I truly appreciate your kindness. It is true that often I receive far more from my clients than I could ever hope to give them. The strength and beauty of the human spirit never ceases to amaze me. It is so easy to forget this, amidst the pain and turmoil so prevalent in the world around us.



I agree with you, Shalimar..we can never help another without being helped ourselves..that is the beauty of it.  You'll be fine..you have a tender heart but a strong spirit..the perfect combination.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Eek Karen, now I am getting meepy. Thanks.


----------



## Ina (Jan 24, 2016)

I applaud you Shalimar, it is not easy to be an empathizer to such deep and painful events that so many are dealing with in our world today. To do so means you must accept a great deal of that pain yourself.  So good Lady, help where you can, and remember to vent when you can.


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2016)

Shali, strong and positive thoughts are being sent your way.  You are a good person.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2016)

Glad you're helping these folks Shalimar, your strength and compassion will carry you through...kudos.


----------



## Debby (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh Shalimar!  You are such a special lady for opening yourself up to their pain!  Love and strength and wisdom sent your way from everyone here! :love_heart:


----------



## Arachne (Jan 24, 2016)

Shalimar I wish you continued strength as the generous of spirit you are. I will hold you and the the refugees in my devotions.. Bright Blessings


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 24, 2016)

Shalimar, you've chosen a special path and you will be blessed, I believe in karma. You're doing all you can do just being there for them and listening...sending hugs and purrs your way


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Ina thank you so much. As for the venting, I hope i don't drive my colleague/therapist to drink! Lol. I find my foam bat works well for beating up my bed too.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you Arachne, blessings to you also.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Fur, thanks so much, hugs and purrs to you too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

Poor bed!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Jujube! I can use all the strength I can get. I find it very difficult to maintain the necessary emotional distance when dealing with kids in such pain.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

I appreciate your kindness Debby, thanks.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank so much SB, I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Philly, bed so resembles that. Lolol.


----------



## Agman (Jan 24, 2016)

*​You'll do great, Shalimar!*


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Agman!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Agman, I so need a hog so I can hit the open road and ride away my stress!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 24, 2016)

I think one secret is having some renewal ritual when you get home. You can't bring work home ya know? I used to intern in a nursing home with dementia patients. Some days you'd go to work and a room would be cleaned and the bed made up fresh. Another patient who passed on, but the unexpected empty room was always hard.

N' spending the afternoon with seniors who were in their own reality and you had to adapt to each one. Millie is still insisting her room buddy wants to steal her husband...except her roomie is bed bound and hubby has been gone for thirty years. Then the nice little woman who knows Mr. Rabbit Ears is after her whole family.

You get home and just...nothing left...you're starting to feel a bit demented there...I would always come in the door and the first cat that appeared I would hold it and love it to pieces. Just the warm sweet body, the deep rumble of a happy kitty. Then I was ready to change clothes and be home, every day...the cats got me through it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

I hear you fur, my cats, music, and distracting my mind really help. Baking marathons work wonders!


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 24, 2016)

Shal from the way you present yourself on here I see you as a nurturer so I am sure these poor shattered souls are in kind hands.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Mitchezz, what a lovely thing to say, thank you so much.


----------



## Agman (Jan 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Agman, I so need a hog so I can hit the open road and ride away my stress!


*That is exactly what I do, Shalimar, and it works great.  Sometimes when I get stressed around here at the ranch my wife can tell it in my face and says "Honey, don't you think it is time for a ride?"  Every guy should be so lucky to have a wife like that.  Within five minutes of busting out of the front gate my soul comes out to breathe.  *


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

Agman, you are so lucky!


----------



## Agman (Jan 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Agman, you are so lucky!


*I know.  I've been riding road bikes and dirt bikes since 1973 and I enjoy it more every year.  On days when it is too cold and windy to hit the highways, I just hop on my Honda dirt bike and poot around on the trails here at the ranch.  It is in the best interests of the ranch and the ranchers to check out all of the trails at least once a week anyway, so my trail riding time is both productive and therapeutic as well.*


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mermaids are always soothing...


----------



## oldman (Jan 25, 2016)

From everything that I have read, Germany has had huge issues with PTSD among the Syrian refugees that they have taken in. These people have seen extreme atrocities and for some have been victimized themselves. Children and women have been especially traumatized from the acts of violence that they have witnessed first hand. Added to all of this is the fact that they now have been uprooted from their home and been displaced to a foreign country that they may have little knowledge of. I had to try to put myself in their position and ask myself, "How would I cope with it?" The article that I read made another interesting point stating that not only will these people need immediate psychological care, but many will need months and maybe years of continued treatments in an attempt to get them mentally repaired. 


I seen some of this in Vietnam. I had people, mostly women and children, in Saigon asking me to bring them home with me. I felt so bad for the little kids and today they are still part of my nightmares.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2016)

Oldman, I am so sorry that those poor people still haunt you. No wonder you have nightmares. I will pray for your peace of mind.


----------

